

The man who would teach machines to think - sajid
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/11/the-man-who-would-teach-machines-to-think/309529/?single_page=true

======
zafka
I am sitting here in my corporate cube,and this makes me want to go to
Indiana, and play with FPGA's I remember reading GEB 15 years ago, and being
amazed, even though I did not understand half of what he was saying. I need to
pull it out and read it again. Then set aside at least a little time every day
............

